# Game 6: San Antonio Spurs @ Boston Celtics



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 11th, 2005 - 6:00 PM (Central Time)*
*San Antonio Spurs (4-1)* @ *Boston Celtics (2-2)* 


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (22.6 PPG - 5.8 APG - 3.2 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (11.0 PPG - 5.4 RPG - 3.0 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (6.6 PPG - 3.0 RPG - 1.4 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (22.2 PPG - 11.6 RPG - 3.6 BLK)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.2 PPG - 4.4 RPG - 1.0 BPG)

*Reserves:*

PG - Nick Van Exel (7.2 PPG - 2.2 APG - 2.0 RPG)
F/C -Robert Horry (6.6 PPG - 4.8 RPG - 2.0 APG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.2 PPG - 2.8 RPG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (3.0 PPG - 2.5 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (1.0 PPG - 1.3 APG)
G/F - Melvin Sanders (0.0 PPG - 2.0 RPG)
G/F - Michael Finley (7.3 PPG - 4.5 RPG - 1.5 APG)
G/F - Brent Barry (3.5 PPG - 1.0 RPG - 1.5 APG)

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Delonte West (10.3 PPG - 5.0 APG - 5.5 RPG)
SG - Ricky Davis (19.0 PPG - 5.8 RPG - 5.3 APG)
SF - Paul Pierce (29.8 PPG - 7.8 RPG - 4.3 AST)
PF - Raef LaFrentz (10.3 PPG -5.8 RPG - 1.0 BLK)
C - Mark Blount (14.8 PPG - 4.8 RPG - 3.3 AST)

*Reserves:*

PF - Al Jefferson (6.5 PPG - 5.0 RPG)
PG - Dan Dickau (3.5 PPG - 5.0 APG)
C - Kendrick Perkins (0.5 PPG - 4.8 RPG)
F - Justin Reed (3.0 PPG - 0.8 RPG)
PG - Orien Greene (0.7 PPG - 1.3 APG)
F - Brian Scalabrine (2.5 PPG - 1.0 RPG)
F - Ryan Gomes (1.3 PPG - 1.3 RPG)


Game 3 of a 5 game road trip against the 2-2 Boston Celtics. As you can see from the stats above, Ricky Davis and Paul Pierce are almost a two man team, and when you look at their reserves they are basically relying all on their starters. Boston is a turnover prone team, but they do pass the ball around pretty well, and they are a team that lives at the free throw line. Pierce is a hard guy to stop, but if you can limit him in someway then I like our chances. I'm a little concerned that the Spurs might play another sloppy game, because they surely won't win this game playing like they did on Wednesday. I'm not getting a good vibe about this game, but I think it's been awhile since Boston beat San Antonio.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

As long as Spurs stop EITHER Ricky Davis or Paul Pierce, they should take it. Besides PP and Davis, I really don't see anyone no the Celts roster who can really score. Also Spurs need to attack early, and not let the Celts get on a early run or let the fans get into the game. So my prediction would be: Spurs 89, Celts 81.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hey qrich im glad you posting in this fourm we welcome you and hope you post more

ThE RoC SoIlD PLAn To BEat thE CELTICS
no tos-as of last gm its plan to see why
get off to a good start-need to get ahead fast
defense- our defense hasnt been as good this yrs as last so we need to pick it up

key player to the GM-Duncan
Spurs 101
Celtics 89

5-1 Go SPurs Go


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

allmost tip off should be intresting


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so how long is finely out again?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

new starting line up
parker
manu
bowen
horry
duncan
should be intresting


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i like our shot selection but i dont like our tos, gott stop that.
Spurs 8
Celtics 4


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

SPurs 20
Celtics 8

Great time out
our d is realy picking it up, this is the great d that we play, now we just need to keep it up and the gm is ours. Duncan and parker are just taking it over


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker is just penitrating like crazy


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

way to many tos and a little bit to many shots for parker. we have to give the ball a little bit more to manu and just share it but parker and duncan are doing great. 
Spurs 23
celtics 13

were keeping the deffense great and getting off to a good start so now we just need to get less tos


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spoke to soon about the deffense


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow were doing so bad on our shot selection


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

these calls suck


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think he just said manus not a good defender one on one...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its a 2 man show for both teams


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im upset with our team, were not playing with any energy and it seems like were shooting up bricks with tos. we need to get it together
Spurs 39
Celtics 39


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs 47
Celtics 44
we need to pick it up,im getting a little worried about manu


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Parker is killing Dan Dickau with his use of screens (three-pointers and penetrating).

Celtics Forum Game Thread.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow...just like that, the Spurs come out of half-time, make some threes, and the next thing you know, we are up by 13


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

doing alot better starting to just overwelm the celtics hopefully it will continue and watch our future bowen lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

can nve pass the ball a little more


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Parker is breakout season!!


Or your money back!!!


Friday Night=Blowout night :banana:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Duncan 1-2 from 3 ! now I love Timmy a little more


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs 103
Celtics 82

good gm all together were 5-1 yes!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

timmy from 3pt land? thats just not fair to the defense. hes gotta at least give them a chance.

is manus leg actually bothering him that much? what exactly happened to it?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Didn't get to watch the whole game, but from the parts I saw we played fantastic defense. I was impressed with how aggressive Melvin Sanders is defensively, and he plays with tons of energy off the bench. If he builds his offensive game, he's a keeper.


Duncan is looking damn good right now. He's attempting and making shots that he wasn't taking at the end of last season, and he looks fresh. I love to see 20+ points again from Parker and 6 boards and 6 assists, but the 4 TO's are too much. I think he's averaging around 4 TO's per game, and that's not an acceptable number. Anywho, a 21 point victory on the road against a pretty solid team is very good, so I'm happy.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for beating the **** out of us


----------

